# ANTI HUNTERS EVERYWHERE



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Recently I applied for an antlerless deer liscence for Drummond Island Michigan. They were only giving out 200 tags so I was not suprised when a tag did not show up in the mail. While checking on my points for bear and elk tags I punched in my info for the antlerless drawing. There was no record of me ever applying! I had my sales receipt and verified all the info it was all correct. I then called the DNR and explained what was going on. Apparently the clerk ( a young woman) had deleted my application after the sale. To delete a sale they have to go back and re-enter all info to void the sale. It was done intentionally! The DNR felt bad and ended up issuing me a liscence since they verified it had been done on purpose. Now here is the big question. Where did my $4 application fee go? The DNR never received it! Now they are tracking all voided applications to see if there is a pattern here. I hope she goes to prison! I learnes a valuable lesson here though. I will never purchase a liscence or apply for one from a convenience store again! This happened at a Holiday gas station in Sault Ste. Marie, MI.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep!! But I think sending a poor little girl to jail would be too extreem!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Holy does that suck!


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

Send her to jail...
she can start eating Beaver........


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Yep!! But I think sending a poor little girl to jail would be too extreem!


I don't. :******:

It'll be the firing squad for you missy! :sniper:

:wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Yep!! But I think sending a poor little girl to jail would be too extreem!


Poor little girl my ***! She knew exactly what she was doing, make her accept responsibility for her actions. If that means jail time, oh well, Mommy and all her anti-hunting friends will be able to visit. Send em all a message, that crap should not be tolerated.

huntin1


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you don't use strong discipline there will be many to follow and do the same thing. I'm for the full penalty the law will allow :******:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well we all look at it different. Just pretend its your 16 year old daughter and then what do you think!!!??

How about free hunting for life for yooperyotebuster bet you would rather have that!! :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

a 16 year old shouldn't be allowed to do jobs like that.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

JUST THINK!!!! SHE IS PROBABLY FOLLOWING IN HER PARENT'S FOOTSTEPS. MIGHT HAVE BEEN TAUGHT THAT EVERYTHING ALIVE SHOULDN'T BE KILLED.

IT'S INHERATED uke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Well we all look at it different. Just pretend its your 16 year old daughter and then what do you think!!!??
> 
> How about free hunting for life for yooperyotebuster bet you would rather have that!! :wink:


If it were my daughter I would expect nothing less than whatever anyone else would get. And in this case, yes she should be prosecuted.

huntin1


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

16 years old........... where did that come from? He said it was a young woman, he didn't say it was a 16 year old kid.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

This was an e-mail I recieved May 14, 2005 from Becky M, no signature was provided, another coward in the world of un-informed Anti-hunters. Please send her a note and let her know how you feel about how she treats you as a sportsman that protects her animals she loves to look at on the road sides and her back yard.
Steve Beckwith

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Beckie M [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Saturday, May 14, 2005 2:37 AM
Subject: Coyote Killer

While I understand the world is full of predators and prey, I can also recognize when a sick individual makes a hobby of killing an animal that can help reduce overpopulation in deer, rats, and feral cats, for fun or, worse, for a feeling of superiority.

Your website disgusts me. True, I could never kill an animal for enjoyment and that's certainly an area where we differ, but I also just can't grasp why you single out the coyote so doggedly. Surely you could kill something else, perhaps even another *******?

Stupid men try to kill smart animals. It's quite sad.

Beckie M,

It sure is a shame that un-educated individuals like yourself have to attack another human being that actively participates in a legal sport and a "wildlife management practice" that is set fourth by the Department of Fisheries & Wildlife that regulates the sport.

You state maybe we should just shoot "********", for your information "********" are human beings, our country is killing enough of them worldwide in wars, fighting the criminals of the world. Maybe you should direct your love of Animal life towards the love of mankind and our soldiers fighting for your right to save the Coyotes. But.. on the other hand, maybe hunters should have an open season on "tree hugging", animal rights activists that are totally ignorant to proper animal harvest and management practices set fourth by agencies that govern the welfare of all animals! This might be an appropriate response to your suggestions we kill "********"!

If you open your mind a little further than your "2 AM opinion" of our website, you would take a look at the wildlife around you and understand that they are available through "sound" wildlife management practices in each State across the USA. Here in Maine, wildlife has greatly increased since I was a child in Maine, and I am 45. With Sprawl taking over here in Maine, animals continue to thrive and increase in numbers, Bald Eagles are everywhere, Owls, Hawks, Coyotes, Deer, Turkeys, Moose, Bear and fish! Why?? From sound Wildlife Management practices by our State DIF&W.

You act with your heart! I have no problem with you loving animals! But ...where do you get off slandering my heritage and my rights. I too love animals I have dogs, cats, rabbits ect. I love my animals and feed and care for them, they are pets, not wild animals. We "hunters" are the management tools that the DIF&W use to achieve their goals in regulating animal control and population, amongst human sprawl! You need to wake up and become educated and stop thinking like an idiot! Sorry, but that is what you are when you lash out at human beings like you have, an "uneducated idiot"! Wake up, become informed and understand the world and what we humans have for a role in managing our world for you and everyone in the future. Stop being selfish and one sided in your ways and opinion. If you have nothing good to say, don't say nothing at all.

Steve Beckwith
http://mainehunters.com


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was just using the 16 year old as an example, I just thought and still do that Jail time was too extreem of a punishment for what this Woman or Young Woman did.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My bad...I saw those few posts and must have misunderstood that the girl was 16.


----------



## www (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe she's not an animal lover, merely a common thief.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

www said:


> Maybe she's not an animal lover, merely a common thief.


Good point.


----------

